# Hunter's New Sibling......



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

IS A BOY!!!:wub:




Hunter is very happy as am I. DH is still struggling with the "loss" of his daddy/daughter relationship he had so hoped for but I am certain that after some time he will be able to see the joys a little boy can bring.

We did have a little girl's name picked out but we have not yet committed to a boy's name so I am open to hearing what you guys think  I tend to like traditional and/or irish names.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Erin that's wonderful.Congrats!! Don't worry hubby will be fine with a boy doing all of the father,son things.:chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I was wrong...so instead you are having a beautiful baby boy! How exciting!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! (patting myself on the back for my correct guess.) It never matters what sex they are...well, not to most people.

Best wishes to your family.

If I had another boy, I would name him Milan. But it has to be complimentary to your last name.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats Erin!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations!

I am so happy for you :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I knew it was a boy! I love little boys! Hunter will have a little brother to play with! And I too like the traditional names, especially Irish names. Especially fond of Aidan, Quinn, Dylan, Sean, Rory, or Brandon. All good solid names that would stand well with your last name.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations, Erin!:chili: I thought it would be a girl, what do I know?:HistericalSmiley: I have two boys. They are all grown up now but I remember all the "boy joys." :wub: I can do boys!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY!!!! We guesses right! I'm am sure Hunter is suuuuper excited to hear the news! :chili: Congrats again!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I knew it was a boy! I love little boys! Hunter will have a little brother to play with! And I too like the traditional names, especially Irish names. Especially fond of Aidan, Quinn, Dylan, Sean, Rory, or Brandon. All good solid names that would stand well with your last name.


Don't forget Logan!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Erin, so so happy for you. Little boys are wayyyyyy easier than little girls.

My most favorite name in the word for a boy is Michael. I would have named my own son that but to please my mom I named him after my dad.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! I just KNEW it was a boy!! Congrats!! Josh may have been thinking he wanted a 'daddy's girl', but when puberty hits, he'll be soooo glad you have a boy. :HistericalSmiley:



pammy4501 said:


> I knew it was a boy! I love little boys! Hunter will have a little brother to play with! And I too like the traditional names, especially Irish names. Especially fond of Aidan, Quinn, Dylan, Sean, Rory, or Brandon. All good solid names that would stand well with your last name.


LOVE Irish names!! And with your last name, an Irish name will be so wonderful. Love all of the above and Logan too. You can also add Ian, Liam, Conner & Keagan to my list of likes. B)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on the little guy! I also think once your hubby adjusts to the news he will be thrilled about having a boy. There will be many special moments between he and his son for years to come. I know ultimately it doesn't matter what sex the baby is! I bet now you will REALLY enjoy shopping, haha!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Erin!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OHHH!!! Did I win a prize??? I thought it would be a boy....

How about Josh, Jr. that would get daddy in the mood for a boy!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheer: :cheer: How wonderful :biggrin: I am so excited for you. Irish names are lovely. I am partial to a few. Andrew (My son) Rory (my nephew) Michael (my hubby) LOL. Love Aidan and Quinn too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, CONGRATS!!! That is wonderful!
I guessed a boy, too! 
Callen would be a nice name.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!
I knew you were having a boy! 

Here are some Irish names I like (but some you might not want to use as they would be considered "weird" outside of Ireland)

Aden/Aidan
Caelan/Keelan/Keelin (all pronounced Kee-lin)
Cian (Kee-in)
Cody
Connor
Cory
Declan
Eoin/Eoghan (same as Owen)
Finn
Fionn(Fee-un)
Flynn
Kellan
Liam
Logan
Nolan
Oisín (Osh-een)
Oscar
Quade
Rian (Ree-an) - I LOVE this one!
Rory
Ryan
Shay
Tadhg(Tiger with out the r sound at the end)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

A boy this time -- a girl the next time.  Just as long as he's healthy -- that's all that really matters.:wub: 

AND -- a big Happy Birthday to you TOMORROW!!!!!

Names -- my favority is Ryan Patrick


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: Congrats, Erin. awwh I gotta say that Ryan is cute for a name


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Orla said:


> Congrats!!!
> I knew you were having a boy!
> 
> Here are some Irish names I like (but some you might not want to use as they would be considered "weird" outside of Ireland)
> ...



Ooooh...never heard of Quade as a first name. I really like that one too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!!! Congrats Hunter, I mean Congrats Erin LOL. I just had a feeling it was a boy. If you have a girl in the future she'll have 2 big brothers to look after her


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:A BOY :cheer: Welcome to the ranks of the "Outnumbered by Males in the Household" club.  Sometimes it's a challenge but usually it's great.
I guessed it right...went back and checked. :thumbsup: Josh will love having a boy as will you. I found that at one point Jim lost his job and ended up staying home with our son when he was very young. They formed such a close bond in the month or two that they are truly best buds...and he's now 21. And though I wanted a girl, I loved and love having a son. He's always been my helper and we have a good relationship. I know you will too. Now the shopping will be so much easier knowing it's a boy. I loved finding out ahead. I liked talking to David in vitro tho I called him DJ - for David James. David after my father's name with a D and James for my DH.:chili: I love all of the Irish names. Hard to choose just one.:aktion033:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Erin and Josh! CONGRATULATIONS on little _______'s birth! (I have 2 grandsons: Josh and Max....maybe?). I really do think that Josh looks like a boy's dad, if that makes any sense (remember, this is coming from an artist who looks a tad askew at everything). How are you feeling- please tank up on some zzzz's when you can!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whoo Hoo!!!! How wonderful! Congratulations to the 3 er 4 of you!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay, so it's a pinkish blue! LOL Congrats, Erin! I think all the names have been mentioned I'd think of.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CONGRATS:aktion033: I had a feeling you were having a boy, I have one boy and three girls and my son spoils me:wub: Your husband will love having a son to carry his name
Now the name game begins


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Al say he always wanted a little girl to spoil but it would be fun too do have someone to do guy things w/.
He'll find that he will enjoy having a little guy around to do the guy things too...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A son. How wonderful!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yay!! Congratulations!!! I love a lot of the Irish boy's names...there are so many good ones to choose from. You're going to be the best mama!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all your great suggestions! Coming from a rather large irish family (with lots of boys in it) picking names has been hard. I like so many of the ones you have suggested, some have been vetoed by the husband or can't be used due to friends using them (Ryan, Quinn, Callum, Caleb). 

Right now I am leaning towards *Conor Patrick O'Reilly J_____. *So many of the first names I like for a boy have an N as the last letter and it doesn't flow right with our last name (which also ends with an N) so Conor is currently in first place. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sure you will find a great name. Boys are wonderful, your life will be filled with action and joy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am partial to little girls now which is funny because I REALLY wanted a little boy when I was pregnant the first time! So whatever one gets it turns out to be for the best!
I think your DH will grow to love the little bundle! 
Take care of yourself Erin! When are you due?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I already told you how head over heals excited I am for you and the fam! Glad the word is out and we can all celebrate baby boy's upcoming arrival!

Orla had some great names on her list. I like Finn and Aiden. I love Connor though too. 

Just curious what your girl name pick was?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh How exciting!!! I'm soo happy for you!

I love the names : Sean, Brandon, Liam, and love Patrick as a middle with each of them : )


----------

